# IVF funding cut in Warrington



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_68984.asp?dinfo=J7x1IHn8endh8czxoWt8JtEr

oh no!!
Lizi.x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Terrible isnt it, especially when someone can get a tummy tuck off them as there to lazy to go to the gym, or a boob job as their pregnancy ruined their body...this is where Warrington PCT prefer to put their cash!!!!

Idiots!!!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Check out today's Warrington Guardian ladies.  There's a letter and an article - our fab FF's have been on the case - we've all written e-mails to the head of the PCT etc.


----------



## scottishrachelj (Aug 23, 2010)

Awww   
Such a terrible story!!
And how many people are they going to be giving ivf to now!!
There should be more money set aside.

xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there 

We are with one of the PCT's included in the Northwest, although not Warrington and we were refused twice for NHS funding for IVF with preimplantation genetic diagnosis. We were so annoyed as they just kept changing their reasons for their refusal each time the refusal was challenged! We kept on at them and finally threatened them with the media, the health minister and a judicial review! which if we would have won (which we probably would have done) as their reasoning was so unreasonable that no reasonable person could have come to that decision ("wednesbury unreasonable") it would have cost them a blommin' fortune as they would have had to change their policy, and almost everyone who applied would have to be given the funding. We ripped their reasoning and policies to bits, disecting every point. It was a long fight but worth every minute. How dare a health treatment panel sit round a table and decide someones future as to whether they will become childless or not! i know most of us would try and find the money from somewhere at a push even for just one try, whether we beg or borrow, but for some this is just not an option.

Sorry for the long post but i would like to be able to help others who come up against the same brick walls as we did. So, i think mainly i am trying to say, that if you are with warrington PCT or any other PCT that are digging their heals in, state your case state it good, and dont let go! We were certainly prime examples of who shouldn't get ivf funding (according to the daft ivf criteria anyway, DH having 3 kids to a previous marriage and has had a vasectomy) i mean, why should that matter, peoples lives change and they move on, its called life    its appaulling!!! 

If you want any extra tips or any help just PM me and i would be glad to help, i think sometimes, its just a case of time, perserverence, and having the knowledge to challenge their reasoning and policies.

Good luck to everyone, and i wish you all the very best   

Karen x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Well done you!!!
L.x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww thanks Lizi lovely, your babies look gorgeous xx


----------

